# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath et base de donne

## Hokage

Bonjour,

  Je souhaite modifier un formulaire deja existant, la modification porte sur la base de donne car je dois recuperer des donne qui ne vienne pas de MS SQL Serveur ou MS Office Access.Ces donne provienne du logiciel ACT.Est-ce possible de la faire???

  J ai une autre question:
Existe t'il un tutorial pour pouvoir interragir sur une base de donne par rapport au formulaire.Je precise , Je eut recuperer des donne de ACT pour les affichier sur mon formulaire lorsque je clique dans une liste deroulante sur un nom.Comment peut on faire pour afficher les infos que l'on recupere de ACT a prtir d un simple clic sur la liste deroulante???

  Derniere question:
Je souhaite envoyer des donne de type gestion a un logiciel de gestion du nom de CTS.Comment puis je faire pour envoyer ces donne qui sont inscrite par l utilisateur et des donne recuperer Du logiciel ACT?

/*Dsol je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers d'infopath ...*/

----------


## virgul

Salut,

ACT ???? Je suppose que ce doit tre une base de donnes?

Il faut que tu passe par un webservice c'est la meilleur des solution.

Infopath travaille uniquement en XML en mode d'exploitation aprs si tu veux envoy quelquechose CTS (c'est quoi) faut que tu le transforme en donnes qu'il accepte.

----------


## Hokage

ACT est un logiciel comme un carnet d adresse , et il me semble que la base de donne utiliser et du type "Btrieve"
   CTS est un logiciel de gestion , de comptabilit.

Qu'est ce qu un webservice??? et je sait que infopath gere le xml mais j ai vu k il gerais les base de donnes de MS SQL Server et de MS Office Acess.e pensait alors k il aurais ete possible qu'il gere une base de donne Btrieve.

----------


## virgul

Ben malheureusement non il ne le fait pas tout seul tu dois l'aider...

Un webservices est un service qui peut tre xcuter depuis le monde entier si tu le permet et il te permet de faire des calcul cot serveur et de renvoy le rsultat cot client.

ex tu webservice Calcul avec le mthode addition.

en entr tu lui donne en paramtre 3 et 4

et en sortie il te retourne 7.

le webservice contient un code (C#, PHP,...) qui fait l'addition de tes deux nombre et te renvoie le rsultat.

La c'est un exemple simple mais un webservice te permet de ne pas devoir par exemple expos ta base SQL en Front-end afin d'en diminuer les possibilit de Hacking.

Plus d'info ici:

C#: http://morpheus.developpez.com/webservicescsharp/

et

PHP: http://jp-clair.developpez.com/artic...E/webServices/ 
(attention il doit tre en mode text/literal et pas RPC/encoded)

----------


## Hokage

Donc en fait le Webservice va convertir ma base de donne btrieve en base de donne ou fichier XML pour que infopath puisse recuperer les donne?

----------


## virgul

Exacte et crois-moi c'est la meilleur des solutions

----------


## Hokage

par hasard t aurais pas de la doc pour expliker le fonctionnement de webservice et un petit tuto pour que je puisse mettre en place un webservice?

Et on ne peut pas enregistrer la base de donne btrieve au format XML et le recuperer sous infopath?

----------


## virgul

> par hasard t aurais pas de la doc pour expliker le fonctionnement de webservice et un petit tuto pour que je puisse mettre en place un webservice?


Je me suis tromp de lien pour C# avant: http://stephaneey.developpez.com/tut...et/webservice/




> Et on ne peut pas enregistrer la base de donne btrieve au format XML et le recuperer sous infopath?


Si mais le passage par un webservice est obligatoire c'est juste ton Webservice qui sera plus simple donc plus performant. 

Dans ton WS (webservice) tu n'a qu'as query ta bdd et la renvoy. Le webservice te servira de plateforme d'change entre ces deux Techno.

Et tu pourra dans le mme WS faire une mthode d'envoye qui enverra sur ta bdd.

----------


## Hokage

Merci de tes reponses.Mais lequel de C# ou de php je doit privilegier pour mon infopath? Parce que je ne veut pas d executable je veut que lors de l ouverture du formulaire a remplir les donne arrivent simplement.

----------


## virgul

Si tu veux farie simple fais avec C# car: 

il y a dj quelque personne qui on eu des problme avec PHP car il n'arrivait pas  passer du mode rpc/encoded  text/literal.

Alors qu'avec C# il te mets ton projet par dfaut en text/literal. Et t'auras pas de mauvaise surprise.

----------


## Hokage

Ok merci je vais tester cela alors. ::mouarf::

----------

